# updated: a bobcat



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

here's a bobcat in the works at my shop i'll get finished pics on when it's done


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: a bobkitty*

Nice!


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: a bobkitty*

Looks good.


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: a bobkitty*

Looks like a porcupine got him .... 
I like the pose, and expression!


----------



## Windage (Mar 11, 2010)

*Re: a bobkitty*

Lookin at that cat reminds me I need to add one to the collection. Looks good.


----------



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

getting closer to being done, never have time enough to finish my own stuff


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Lookin good, keep us posted.


----------

